# Unusually low post-O temps?



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm wondering why my temps are so much lower this month after ovulation. At least I'm assuming I O'd because of change in CF and my usual post-O symptoms (sore breasts, etc). I did start vitex this cycle- can that cause temps to be lower? Or maybe my cycle will just keep being different every month? Here's my chart:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/bananabug

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

*


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm I hadn't thought of those possibilities. We do have a fan in the window- not directly on me, but it has been cooler at night this week. Maybe that's making the difference....


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, the next night I put a blanket back on the bed because it had gotten cooler and lo and behold my temp was up to 98.6 in the am. And that was actually taken an hour early, so it may have been 98.7 or 98.8 at my regular time....


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

*


----------



## Daisy Fleur (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it's normal to have an occasional cycle where one has lower than normal temps. It's happened to me this cycle too ( and once before several months ago) and I can't think of a reason why.

I don't think it means anything negative though. As long as you have a clear thermal shift...which you do







, then you're ok


----------

